# Omg!! Im so pretty!



## josh_r (Jan 3, 2010)

these are my new babies!!!

cryptelytrops venustus
female












male







cryptelytrops insularis. i have a pair of these as well.







-josh


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 3, 2010)

I can't wait until I can own some hots. I set myself my own rules and one of those rules are no hots until my kids move out. I have at least 7 more years. Vipers are awesome. They are what I plan on getting into once my kids have moved out. I might also get a cobra or two...or three as well. But there are so many awesome vipers, I don't know if I will ever get around to getting a cobra.


Very nice vipers you have. The first has great Christmas colors, but I love the bright yellowish green of the second one.


----------



## josh_r (Jan 3, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> I can't wait until I can own some hots. I set myself my own rules and one of those rules are no hots until my kids move out. I have at least 7 more years. Vipers are awesome. They are what I plan on getting into once my kids have moved out. I might also get a cobra or two...or three as well. But there are so many awesome vipers, I don't know if I will ever get around to getting a cobra.
> 
> 
> Very nice vipers you have. The first has great Christmas colors, but I love the bright yellowish green of the second one.


If you want any hots, you may want to get them sooner than later. there is a really good chance they will be illegal in 7 years. there is so much pressure on hot herps nd laws are being passed in so many states so quickly. its getting harder and harder to get hots.


----------



## Rabid538 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am very jealous. Those are some beautiful vipers! The two exact species I was hoping to get one day. Did you get them at a reptile expo? If so, which state?


----------



## NBREP (Jan 3, 2010)

Very beautifull Venustus.
Sadly I can not have such gorgeous species due to laws in AZ.I can only have Crotalids(rattlers) that are native to AZ.


----------



## Teal (Jan 3, 2010)

*Wow! Those are gorgeous! *


----------



## ZergFront (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy cow!! You have some guts. I would never get up the nerve to own the hot snakes or even most the hot arachnids. 

 You have any feeding videos of your snakes?


----------



## Beardo (Jan 4, 2010)

WOW....awesome Vipers. I've always been a big fan of the arboreals. Very cool stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JC (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah. I had a feeling it was too beautiful to be a non-venomous snake. One question. What who a bite from a snake like that do to a human adult?


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 4, 2010)

Have any of you seen this guys videos? They are pretty awesome. All he keeps is hots. Here is his channel.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 4, 2010)

Almost makes me want to get into hots.

I'll have my hands too full with retics/scrubs in the next couple years when they are all 15'+



Hots just arent worth the risk to me, but god damn I love looking them. (Extremely minimal risk if handled properly but always there.)


----------



## Moltar (Jan 4, 2010)

Suh-weeet! Those are some beautiful vipers. I'll probably never have the balls to keep hot herps (or the time/room to keep regular herps for that matter) but I'm just fascinated with how cool these fangey lil suckers are.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lucas339 (Jan 5, 2010)

<-----green with envy


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 11, 2010)

Stunning, but scary at the same time.  I'd definitely be fascinated to stare if they were secured behind glass.


----------



## josh_r (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks everybody. these are my absolute favorite species of snake. the venustus are really nice because they will only get around 24 inches and have a low toxicity. the insularis on the other hand can get around 36 inches or more and i have heard they have very toxic venom.


----------



## AzJohn (Jan 12, 2010)

Those are amazing. If  didn't live were I do. I'd consider getting a few of the local hots. As it is I can only look on with envy. :worship:

John


----------



## Exo (Jan 13, 2010)

Do those vipers have a common name?


----------



## Mina (Jan 13, 2010)

Very fascinating and very, very beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## ZergFront (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Avic Man! The owner has a new subscriber to his channel. I can look at them from the safety of my home.


----------



## josh_r (Jan 14, 2010)

Common names.... yes they do have common names. 

The green and red guys (cryptelytrops venustus)- beautuful bamboo vipers

The yellow guys (cryptelytrops insularis)- wetar island bamboo viper.

both are from southeast asia.

-Josh


----------



## Exo (Jan 14, 2010)

josh_r said:


> Common names.... yes they do have common names.
> 
> The green and red guys (cryptelytrops venustus)- beautuful bamboo vipers
> 
> ...


Bamboo vipers.....I like em!!! :worship:


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Jan 15, 2010)

do you live feed or use prekilled?


----------



## josh_r (Jan 17, 2010)

T.ass-mephisto said:


> do you live feed or use prekilled?


I always live feed. I feel bad about it sometimes but this is how it happens in nature. I know my keeping them in captivity is not natural, but I believe that feeding them live and having them hunt for it keeps them more alert and behave more naturally. Keeps them active as well.

-Josh


----------

